# My style of Holz Hausen



## Lignums (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been stacking my Hausen this way for a couple of years.  It works great, and looks allot better than 20 rows of half cords taking up the whole side yard.  Any questions or comments?


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 6, 2007)

Lignums said:
			
		

> I have been stacking my Hausen this way for a couple of years.  It works great, and looks allot better than 20 rows of half cords taking up the whole side yard.  Any questions or comments?


 
 Looks super. How old are your 028s


----------



## Lignums (Nov 6, 2007)

The 028 Wood Boss was my fathers.  He bought it in the early 80's.  The 028 Super I have no idea, some older fellow down the street traded my the thing for a pile of wood that I have not had the time to split or stack.  It fires up on the 2nd pull, no real wear and tear.  I figured it an equal trade, about a cord of old Elm, that I did not have to split at that.  If I had to guess, they are probably around the same age, the housings, handle, everything is identicle to the Woodboss.  The real gem in that bunch is the 338xpt.  That thing is a light sabre up in the limbage.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like ya got all high end pedigrees in the saw world. My 028 looks like same vintage and the husky. Both given to me buy my uncle when I was 16.  39 now. My 4.5 yr old looks like hes following in your sons foot steps. I bet ya chek those wood piles out every day when ya come home from work. Sippin a beer
around them in the eves or a coffee on Sunday mornings contemplating weather you should go out and start another pile so you have an excuse to fire the saws up once again. Ahhh the simple things in life just dont seem like work.  ENJOY :coolsmile:


----------



## Lignums (Nov 6, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head man.  It isn't every day, but almost.  I go on down between the stacks an give it a pat, check it out and see if there are any loose pieces and take a deep breath.  Nothing like Red Oak, Honey Locust, and Mulberry to give you a smile.


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are some fine looking stacks, but can you really call them Holz Hausen styles?  Does the stack allow for the chimney drying effect?  Seeing such tightly stacked and neat, uniform pieces sure gives me splitter envy.  I still do all my splitting with a maul and although it's a great workout, I end up with all different sizes and shapes of splits.  My wood stacks are very rickety compared to yours.  nice job!


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 6, 2007)

I've got one of those parked in my garage.


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hot dang!

You now have the honorary equiv of 2,000 more posts on your count!


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 6, 2007)

Me?


----------



## adrpga498 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks very good Lignums. Are your splits in the center stacked verticaly?


----------



## Metal (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are some of the best looking stacks I have seen.  That would make a great bonfire!


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 6, 2007)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> Looks very good Lignums. Are your splits in the center stacked verticaly?



They would have to be or else there is a void in there, or maybe they lie sideways within. I know that I have not had luck getting three rows on a pallet.


----------



## tw40x81 (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice. Though according to http://de.wikipedia.org, it appears the term HolzHausen is a surname. A Holzmiete is a woodpile. Not that I'm claim'n to be a language expert, but it does make surfing the World Wide web for pictures of woodpiles a bit easier.
http://www.holzmiete.de


----------



## Lignums (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to reply back all, and yes the middle is stacked vertically.  I had poor luck with the round style so I improvised.  I figured that some chimneys are rectangular so I'd give it a shot.  Earlier this spring I stacked a smaller one out of Siberian Elm that was so green water ran out of the groove my chainsaw was cutting.  6 months later I am burning it, right now as a matter fact.  It worked so much better than the rows.  It is quite amazing.  Right next to the stack, is some Ash I stacked the some way for beauty purposes.  You can take a lighter to it right now and it will light.


----------



## Lignums (Nov 7, 2007)

Just for perspective, I have another Hausen stack out of Pin Oak.  Keep in mind that this was one tree.   I left 2 truck loads behind also.  I was too pooped out to fool with after 4 days of that.  My oldest girl Julia is 3 feet tall exactly.  On the back of the stack is an 8 foot 4 x 4 leaning.


----------



## Lignums (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey there Catskill, how does that Phoenix work for you?  I have a Homestead and have been thinking about replacing that one with the Phoenix.


----------

